# Access to Pigeons



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone have access to feral or homer pigeons in the central ohio area? I need some for dog training. They will not be shot - as that would defeat the purpose and I would then need an endless supply of birds.

If you have a farm or building where there are some, I will come and catch them. Free of charge!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's a thought. Hang one or two thistle seed feeder's over a paved area. The seed that's dropped will attract doves, pigeon's and a couple of other species. A nice little have-a-heart trap strategically placed and Bam...you're in business (but you didn't hear that from me).


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you....I've been craving a nice juicy pigeon......


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lmao...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If you need a pigeon trap, I have a brand new factory one that has never been tested yet. Your welcome to use it.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Crank
You might check with some of the farmers around the Hubbard rd area 
I travel through that area and see pigeons in that area all the time I dont see many around the Darby Dan Farm but that might be a place to check as well
I had some pheasant wings frozen but I think they got tossed I'll check 
There was a guy over around Alton that raises birds I'll see if I can get his number
Good Luck
Geowol
George


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. I got some quail instead.


----------



## skalseth (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone know where i can buy a few pigeons? i checked gundogs online and saw an ad in the classifieds for pigeons for sale in columbus but no word back from him. any help would be great.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I used to field trial brittanys. The easy way is to find someone with a pen and needs to cull.... if not use the walleye net and get under the bridges with a flashlight. I used to go down to 161 overpass over 315 below the high school.

Quail get expensive.... use a rubber band and about 10' of twine and a 1" thick dowel rod 4" long attach the line to the dowel rod and to the rubber band.... attach the rubber band to the bird..... toss the bird out where you want to work the dog.... he'll fly into cover....give it a few minutes before you work your dog ... let a scent cone work up

That was when my wife decided I am 100% nuts .... hunting pidgeons after dark with a walleye net! I trained for years that way 4-5 days a week save me thousands of dollars.

let me know if you need a small pen I have one hanging in the garage 36"x36" I think if not pretty close. Have not used it in 8 years .... looking for a little gas money for the boat...lol


----------

